# My wallet stinks like fish



## Erasmus (Mar 20, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of a leather wallet smelling like fish? I bought a wallet in Italy last year, and so far I'm very happy with it. Yet, when I have been sitting on a chair for a long time and my wallet is warmed up a bit, it stinks like fish when I open it. I never carried fish in it and it has never been even close to fish, but it has this annoying smell.

Any experiences? Ideas how to get rid of the smell?

Oh and here's a good joke I heard tonight : what's the resemblance between a canoe and American beer? It's both f***ing close to water.

Actually I just thought it's not a good joke since nowadays most American beers are owned by Belgian companies


----------



## Big_Ed (Mar 20, 2009)

Maybe at night or sometime when you can live without your wallet for a while, open it up as much as possible and set it in front of a fan for several hours.
Another idea , cut a scented laundry softener sheet to fit inside, or just fold it and stick it next to your paper money in the wallet. Maybe it will just mask the smell, but it might work.

Maybe some of the money you put in there was somehow contaminated.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 20, 2009)

Sardine or Salmon? :laughing:

Geoff


----------



## bitslammer (Mar 20, 2009)

Erasmus said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a leather wallet smelling like fish? I bought a wallet in Italy last year, and so far I'm very happy with it. Yet, when I have been sitting on a chair for a long time and my wallet is warmed up a bit, it stinks like fish when I open it. I never carried fish in it and it has never been even close to fish, but it has this annoying smell.
> 
> Any experiences? Ideas how to get rid of the smell?
> 
> ...




Oddly I had this issue with an eel skin wallet and got rid of it. 

Oh ... and I would not in any way say that "most" American breweries are owned by Belgian companies. A few of the large ones that brew crappy beer are, but there are plenty of small local "micro" breweries that make "real" beer. I can think of at least 2 dozen within a days drive from where I live and I'm sure I'm missing many others.


----------



## 300winmag (Mar 21, 2009)

"when I have been sitting on a chair for a long time and my wallet is warmed up a bit, it stinks like fish when I open it."

I was in a bar once and some woman had on leather pants that smelled fishy....

Has the wallet ever been wet?


----------



## jusval (Mar 21, 2009)

300winmag said:


> I was in a bar once and some woman had on leather pants that smelled fishy....


 


:twothumbs


----------



## jusval (Mar 21, 2009)

Never go to the fish market to buy a wallet.

Try soaking it in Belgian beer for a while?


----------



## greenlight (Mar 21, 2009)

Get a new wallet.


----------



## Erasmus (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey guys, thanks for your replies. I was pretty drunk when I posted last night (great party, yes  ), I do apologize to beer lovers for the comment about the American beers. The big beers suck but it's true there are some mighty fine micro breweries out there  They make great IPA's, which are unfortunately not that common in Belgium.


----------



## greenlight (Mar 21, 2009)

It's OK, we know you love your Hoegaarden.


----------



## Illum (Mar 21, 2009)

real leather has certain inborn issues with heat, humidity, and sweat

lets not even discuss cheap leather


----------



## savumaki (Mar 21, 2009)

I've heard of the smell of mothballs but never fish


----------



## Erasmus (Mar 21, 2009)

savumaki said:


> I've heard of the smell of mothballs but never fish


My mom says it smells like leather. I say it smells like rotten fish. My mom says my nose is rotten.


----------



## Erasmus (Mar 21, 2009)

greenlight said:


> It's OK, we know you love your Hoegaarden.


I'd rather have a Westvleteren or Rochefort  Hoegaarden is **** compared to those.


----------



## Eric_M (Mar 21, 2009)

Probably from carrying too many fins...............


:sick2:


----------



## chmsam (Mar 21, 2009)

IMO Hoegaarden is pretty lame now (they changed a few years ago). Duvel is better but drink it, don't soak the wallet in it.

The fish jokes could get you into trouble on a family friendly forum like this. Just for the halibut, I wouldn't make any. Just clam up about them. Someone could take offense, hurt you, and then you might have to go to the hospital to see a sturgeon. It could put you out of work and you end up sponging off your friends for awhile. They probably don't have a twenty but maybe they could lend you a fin. Are you a professional or are you working for scale? (Had enough yet? I have over 50 years of bad puns stored up).

Try using even an unscented dryer sheet or two both in and over the wallet and let it set someplace warm and dry for a day or two.


----------



## orbital (Mar 21, 2009)

+

This is seriously funny!!!

I think we have the title for a new_ Neverending Story:_

_*My wallet stinks like fish...........*_


----------



## KD5XB (Mar 23, 2009)

Are you sure it's leather and not something like eel skin? If it's eel, you'll never get the smell out.


----------



## jag-engr (Mar 23, 2009)

What kind of leather is it?

It's not a fish skin wallet is it? Because that might explain a lot. 
Seriously, though, I would try putting it in a dry place with a box of baking soda.

If that doesn't work, trying spraying the *inside* of the wallet with Odorcide and leaving it opened up in front of a fan. Some might recommend Febreeze, but I think Odorcide does a better job of neutralizing the odor instead of just masking it with a strong perfume smell.

If the leather on the outside of the wallet seems to be in bad shape, you might try conditioning it with some sort of leather treatment.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 23, 2009)

I think we need to see a picture of the culprit.


----------



## kitelights (Mar 23, 2009)

The short version - *** sweat.

Leather is porous and absorbs the sweat. The closed wallet is compressed and doesn't get to dry out. Add dye to the mixture voila. You're lucky - I caught a whiff of one that smelled like vomit. I think some of it has to do with your individual pH.

Take everything out of it and let it dry out - prop it open. Then use some conditioner on it and again let it dry out.


----------



## Coop (Mar 23, 2009)

Had the same problem with a very nice wallet once.... tried everything, never got rid of the smell, so I ended up tossing the smelly wallet out. When I bought a new one, I treated it with waterproofing (the kind you use on shoes, I think it was Nikwax brand) and once every couple of months gave it a rub with grangers shoecream. It got smelly after a while, but not as bad as my other wallet. In the end I stopped using leather wallets alltogether and got a nice nylon one. I just toss it in with the laundry once in a while to keep it fresh.


----------



## daloosh (Mar 23, 2009)

Hilarious thread! Thanks for the guffaw!

daloosh


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 23, 2009)

I gave up that stinking, sweaty, bloated lump on my butt years ago. Realized all I really needed was some money, credit card, and the driver's license. Any new stuff gets sorted out from the pocket to the car or the trash.

Geoff


----------

